# Un petit translation, s'il vous plait



## Johann Sebastian Bach (Dec 18, 2015)

Un petit,
D'un petit,
Ça tonneau orle,

Google translate can't make sense of it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

"Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall", I'm afraid...


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Johann Sebastian Bach said:


> Un petit,
> D'un petit,
> Ça tonneau orle,
> 
> Google translate can't make sense of it.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mots_d%27Heures


----------

